# small whiskey bottle found????



## duckkilla (Dec 25, 2010)

Found this one pint whiskey bottle in the basement of house we recently bought. was wondering if anyone knew what was the name of the whiskey company?

 thanks
 dave


----------



## towhead (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool looking labels.  Don't know the name of the company though....-Julie


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 26, 2010)

Many of the old whiskies like yours used generic bottles and the label would tell you brand information.  Your bottle looks to be blown in a mold and made in the late 1800â€™s.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like the label says The American Distilling Co.  If so, I found this info for you.

 The Rugby Distillery
 RD #360, 5 th District
 Jefferson County, KY

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  The distillery was located at the corner of Missouri Ave and 36 St., Portland, Louisville. The date of establishment is unknown, but it was run by John G Roach and others under the name American Distilling Co.

 1864: The distillery was acquired by H A Thierman Co..

 1886: The name was changed to H A Thierman Co. distillery.

 1892: Insurance underwriter records note that the distillery was frame with a metal or slate roof. The property included four warehouses, all brick with metal or slate roofs:
 Warehouse A -- located 62 ft south of the still.
 Warehouse B -- 66 ft SE 
 Warehouse C -- located 80 ft east of the still.
 Warehouse D -- 84 ft east.
 The warehouses were all heated "not pver 80 degrees".
 There was also a cattle barn.

 At the time, the plant was still being run as Rugby Distilling Co., "late Bel Air Distillery", plus many other companies (see below).

 1920: The plant was abandoned at Prohibition (history from Cecil, 1999).


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 26, 2010)

Also found this:

 AMERICAN DISTILLING CO.
 Pekin, IL.
 1894-1920


 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


 "E W Wilson, Pres., A H Purdie, Vice Pres., C L Wilson, Sec.-Treas., Geo P Kroll, Supt." (1894, 1898, 1907), "E W Wilson, Pres., A H Purdie, Vice Pres., C L Wilson, Sec.-Treas., J D Wilson, Asst. Sec.-Treas., Geo P Kroll, Distiller" (1913, 1915).

 "If Your Use Whiskey at all - American Pride IS WHAT YOU WANT! For Medicinal or Potable Purposes of Any Kind. The American Distilling Co., Registered Distillery No. 7, Pekin, Illinois" (1918)

 The American Distilling Co., Distillers of Everclear Alcohol and Cologne Spirits for Mechanical, Medicinal, Scientific and Manufacturing Purposes Only. Branches at New York, Chicago, Philadelphia, Boston, Baltimore" (1920)

 The company used the brand names:
 "American Pride", "Colonge Springs", "English Dry Gin", "Hopedale Rye", "Juniper Berry Gin", "Longwood", "Meadwood", "Old American Rye", "Old Colony Gin", "Pekinil Gin", "Silver Run Bourbon", "Silver Run Gin", and "Three Star Spirits."


 The American Distilling Co. Inc.
 S Front nr City Limits
  c. 1894 


 Appearance in directories:
 1898, 1900, 1907, 1909, 1913, 1914, 1915, 1916, 1918, 1920


 Directories consulted:
 1861, 1870, 1887, 1898, 1900, 1905, 1907, 1909, 1913, 1914, 1915, 1916, 1918, 1920


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey Dave,

 Can'ya take a close up of the labeled areas. Like Paul, I think I can almost make out "American Distilling Co." I'm thinking it was "Prescribed Spirits."

 Here's a bit more on American Distilling:

 "
 Founded 1892
 The distillery is still operating, but whiskey is not produced anymore

 Brands	
 Comment
 4 Corners Whiskey	
 American Pride Rye Whiskey	
 Bourbon Supreme	
 Cadillac Club deluxe Blended Whiskey 6 YO	
 Cadillac Club Very Fine Selected Blended Whiskey	
 Colonial Pride Whiskey	
 Guckenheimer 6 YO Straight Bourbon	
 Guckenheimer Special Reserve Blended	
 Oakwood Whiskey" From.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Dave and welcome to the forum.
 I'd like a little more info and better pictures. I think I see a date on it but can't read it either. Does it mention "medicinal" whiskey? Some of the front is still there so a picture of that side also.


----------



## duckkilla (Dec 27, 2010)

here are some close up photos...dave


----------



## duckkilla (Dec 27, 2010)

here is another
 [align=center]  [/align]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2010)

Geeze duckkilla,

 Can you possibly make those photos a bit smaller so that only you can have any idea of what that labeling says.[8D] Think of your audience as old guys wearing 3D glasses. Either that, or transcribe the labeling for us, please. Maybe something in braille...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 28, 2010)

I thought I saw a date on the tax stamp, I guess not.
 I don't know if booze was part of the FDA but I'd guess it was by the analysis.
 It may be a medicinal, I looks like they added prune juice for regularity?[]


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2010)

I see the words Straight Whiskey, and the date is Fall 1933.  That's the year Prohibition was repealed.


----------

